# Mavericks gamble they'll make noise in free agency



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Dallas Mavericks gamble they'll make noise in free agency
> 
> 12:06 AM CDT on Friday, June 26, 2009
> 
> ...


More at http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ll/mavs/stories/062609dnsposefko.3b4a8d2.html


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I saw somewhere that a Kidd sign and trade could happen which would be glorious to not end up only having Antoine Wright from the Devin Harris trade.

Along with moving Stack and Dampier's expiring contracts we're going to have some roster changes at some point. I just hope it's sooner than later.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I saw somewhere that a Kidd sign and trade could happen which would be glorious to not end up only having Antoine Wright from the Devin Harris trade.
> 
> Along with moving Stack and Dampier's expiring contracts we're going to have some roster changes at some point. I just hope it's sooner than later.


Agreed, it would be nice to get something if Kidd were to agree to a sign and trade which is probably the best possibility at this point.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'd like to see us add Sheed and upgrade our backcourt but I really doubt either will happen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Trading Stackhouse's expiring could net the team some decent value. Keyon Dooling and Tony Battie for Stackhouse and Shawne Williams would make sense for both teams, as it gives NJ more cap room in 2010.

Re-sign Kidd and Brandon Bass. Add Rasheed Wallace in Free Agency. Matt Carroll actually doesn't suck. If the team gives him a chance, he'll be a very good outside threat off the bench. There is some semblance of a reason why he got that big contract.

PG: Jason Kidd...Keyon Dooling...Juan Jose Barea
SG: Jason Terry...Matt Carroll
SF: Josh Howard...Antoine Wright
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Brandon Bass
C: Rasheed Wallace...Erick Dampier...Tony Battie

Dooling and Dampier makes their bench a little better, and Wallace gives them an actual post presence.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We should only use Stackhouse's expiring contract for a move that could put us over the top.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Trading Stackhouse's expiring could net the team some decent value. Keyon Dooling and Tony Battie for Stackhouse and Shawne Williams would make sense for both teams, as it gives NJ more cap room in 2010.
> 
> Re-sign Kidd and Brandon Bass. Add Rasheed Wallace in Free Agency. Matt Carroll actually doesn't suck. If the team gives him a chance, he'll be a very good outside threat off the bench. There is some semblance of a reason why he got that big contract.
> 
> ...


I want no part of Dooling or Battie for an expiring, we can get a better deal than that.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Sheed and Dirk at 5 and 4 just sounds so right. Too bad we haven't heard him mention Dallas and a prefered desitnation.


----------

